# i have a old javex bottle



## tristian bottle (Sep 17, 2005)

can i have the web site of the histery of it or info anything would help plz thanks[][][]


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 17, 2005)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_9889/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#9889

 Try this link for the info you are asking for. 

 Regards,
 BA


----------



## tristian bottle (Sep 17, 2005)

no sory it did not help
 [][][]


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 17, 2005)

Taken from the thread I put a link to for you.....

 "Javex, was an English company, that later started doing business in Canada post 1900- The brown bottle is likely one of their bleach products. Colgate purchased Javex some time ago. Do a search and you'll find quite a few posts for Javex. Hope this helps "

 This is the info that you wanted right? It was a bleach bottle and was common and is only worth about a buck. 

 Regards,
 BA


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 29, 2005)

more info plz


----------



## David E (Nov 30, 2005)

Having lived in Canada in the 1940's "Javex" is a bleach bottle.
 Dave


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 30, 2005)

"Javex" bottles are generally not all that collectable,
 and do not often go for much $ on the bottle market.
 But I say: who cares what others think!, if you like it, display it []


----------

